# need help with paint colors



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we bought this house two years ago, my son painted the livingroom, diningroom and hallway for us, now it's time to paint the master bedroom and bath, I use to LOVE to decorate, we only stay here 6 months and I think I have really never felt the connection to this house. I know painting does wonders and makes a house feel more like a home. I'm going to do the whole bedroom, paint, comforter, drapes etc. I go to paint stores and look at paint samples and just can't figure out what I want. Normally I would find the comforter and pull a color from that for the walls, buttt I haven't found a comforter I like that is practical with the girls on the bed with us. I have vaulted ceilings in the master bedroom and have considered a accent wall behind the headboard, just need the colors:HistericalSmiley: Would you mind taking a picture of your wall color on your bedroom walls,, just maybe I will get a idea from you.

I am painting my sewing/office room a very light lavendar with a soft yellow on the ceiling. But that's my room I don't have to share with dh


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have a picture to share but i am in the process of deciding the colours for our master bedroom as well. I really like the colour pale blue. I bought a really nice comforter with different shades of light blue...alomost like a paisley and it also has some white in it. It's a big change because we presently have a bergundy comforter with taupe/cafe coloured walls. I think the blue will also make the room look larger and I always associate the colour blue with a relaxed peaceful atmosphere.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula,

My only suggestion is to keep it light and summerie. You're going be sending the winters in Arizona, so you're only going to be in Idaho during the Spring/Summer/Early Fall. 

You have a wonderful eye for design, colors, etc. You just need to find that perfect fabric or comforter that you fall in love with and then you'll be motivated.

My house is very southwestern and is done in beiges, browns with aqua as my primary accent color.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

try painting some sample colors on your wall. Then you will be able to see them in all kinds of light, morning afternoon and evening. 
Good luck!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love decorating, but I completely know how you feel when you just can't find what you're looking for (even when you don't know what you're looking for! lol). I go to this website often for inspiration...I think it might help...

Bedroom Designs - Page 1 - Decorating Ideas - HGTV Rate My Space


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't seen my walls in so long I have no idea of the color! We have tray ceilings & you can do lots w/it---but you have to live there to do it & I don't live there!
In Greece we were going to do an older apt. so I bought 24 different shades (small sample type from B. Moore) and tried them on large swatches----as it turned out we did not get the apt. but it was mostly fun doing things in my mind. So that would be my idea---try the sample pots---they are reasonably priced! They look different in different light so look as the sun moves during the day. It cost all of about 24 euros for me! Cheap thrills are my thing!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Interior design is my passion! I have a very good eye with paint color. I love this stuff!

Right now one of my favorite color combos is a buttery yellow on the walls (Benjamin Moore has a buttermilk) and then trimming bedding, pillows, area rugs, curtains, etc with black and white. (Think black wrought iron and bold black and white as accents, like black chandeliers, candle holders). I wish I had a room in need of a makeover right now b/c I would jump at doing this combination. 

I also love using one bold wall. Say the wall behind the bed as a dark color and then use lighter colors on the other walls. I have used dark chocolate on the big wall in my dining/family room and used a beige on the other walls. Then I trimmed in blues, whites. Brown/Blue/White combo...this can be very calm and serene in a bedroom.


----------



## scuttlebutt07 (Jul 15, 2010)

Try Blonde--it is a Sherwin Williams paint color. It is yellowy, but not too bright and not too gold. It almost has a neutral tone to it, so it won't be offensive or harsh to the eye. We used this color in our old house--loved it so much we painted the entire house this color. I would use it again in our next house. Go to this link, it has pictures of my old house and how I used it to decorate: 3394 Bay Meadow Dr, Benton, AR 72015 - Zillow 

Just a suggestion! Happy hunting!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

scuttlebutt07 said:


> Try Blonde--it is a Sherwin Williams paint color. It is yellowy, but not too bright and not too gold. It almost has a neutral tone to it, so it won't be offensive or harsh to the eye. We used this color in our old house--loved it so much we painted the entire house this color. I would use it again in our next house. Go to this link, it has pictures of my old house and how I used it to decorate: 3394 Bay Meadow Dr, Benton, AR 72015 - Zillow
> 
> Just a suggestion! Happy hunting!


No wonder that house looked familiar! :smilie_tischkante: That is a pretty color.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll be doing my bedroom by the end of the year and i'm painting it* Antiguan Sky 2040-60 by Benjamine Moore. Benjamin Moore 2040-60 Antiguan Sky | Myperfectcolor I found a quilt that i like Walmart.com: Better Homes and Gardens Garden View Quilt and Sham Set: Bedding and found some drapes in a sea glass green. I can't wait to get my room done it's going to be very peaceful and serene. I just love to decorate and i can always picture a room in it's finished state and know exactly what i want and how i want it to look. *

*I tend to like the Shabby Chic or French Country styles. *


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Paula
When I renovated our apartment a few years ago I painted several rooms yellow with white trim. Benjamin Moore (can't remember color-have it home but am out of town.) I love the yellow. It always makes me happy and looks clean and fresh. I don't have a photo of my bedroom but here it is in our dining area. I ended up getting a kind of dark red comforter with yellow dots at Target that I use in the bedroom to give contrast. Make sure if you do an accent wall that the accenting color is dark enough. we did one in the bedroom and it was too close to the rest of the walls.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh please do not paint a yellow ceiling unless its very pale or use a soft eggshell. It will just cut the room off and make it short. I have been a designer for over 20 years. When you get your comforter as long as its not a solid color say for example floral pick the color that is the least in the item and go with that its flawless and makes the room stand out.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Paula, wait until you find a comforter you like. You can get paint mixed to match anything....but you can't always find a comforter to match paint.

(that's from my own experience)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> Oh please do not paint a yellow ceiling unless its very pale or use a soft eggshell. It will just cut the room off and make it short. I have been a designer for over 20 years. When you get your comforter as long as its not a solid color say for example floral pick the color that is the least in the item and go with that its flawless and makes the room stand out.


Lynda - I don't think anyone posting suggested painting a ceiling yellow or the same color as the walls. All of my ceilings are white including the photo I sent. I have no decorating or know how at all and I never found a comforter I really liked and wanted to base my bedroom on what would make me feel good to be surrounded by when I opened my eyes in the morning and closed them at night. I've often changed out comforters in the past. After painting I knew what I wanted in a comforter and found it very easily. I guess I approached it backwards. :blush:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we bought this house two years ago, my son painted the livingroom, diningroom and hallway for us, now it's time to paint the master bedroom and bath, I use to LOVE to decorate, we only stay here 6 months and I think I have really never felt the connection to this house. I know painting does wonders and makes a house feel more like a home. I'm going to do the whole bedroom, paint, comforter, drapes etc. I go to paint stores and look at paint samples and just can't figure out what I want. Normally I would find the comforter and pull a color from that for the walls, buttt I haven't found a comforter I like that is practical with the girls on the bed with us. I have vaulted ceilings in the master bedroom and have considered a accent wall behind the headboard, just need the colors:HistericalSmiley: Would you mind taking a picture of your wall color on your bedroom walls,, just maybe I will get a idea from you.
> 
> I am painting my sewing/office room a very light lavendar with a soft yellow on the ceiling. But that's my room I don't have to share with dh


 

I feel like I wrote this myself ...sorry I'm no help, I need to paint too and can't decide on an kitchen colour (for starters), can't find the comforter or quilt etc. BUT I did paint one bedroom myself ...Benjamin Moore "Fossil Butte" and that's with an ivory chenile bedspread.
I painted the ceiling in another bedroom.
Slowly getting there, maybe I'll get some ideas from this thread. 
I want my bedroom to feel like a nice hotel room near the beach, so I thought I would google some hotel websites to get ideas.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

mom2bijou said:


> Interior design is my passion! I have a very good eye with paint color. I love this stuff!
> 
> Right now one of my favorite color combos is a buttery yellow on the walls (Benjamin Moore has a buttermilk) and then trimming bedding, pillows, area rugs, curtains, etc with black and white. (Think black wrought iron and bold black and white as accents, like black chandeliers, candle holders). I wish I had a room in need of a makeover right now b/c I would jump at doing this combination.
> 
> I also love using one bold wall. Say the wall behind the bed as a dark color and then use lighter colors on the other walls. I have used dark chocolate on the big wall in my dining/family room and used a beige on the other walls. Then I trimmed in blues, whites. Brown/Blue/White combo...this can be very calm and serene in a bedroom.


Yellow walls with black and white IS very nice. I had that setup in my old bedroom :thumbsup: I did a little research a while back and read that 
for bedrooms paints in shades of green are good as they are more relaxing. We recently moved into our new home and chose a nice soft sage green for the bedroom and it came out really nice. I can use quite a number of bedding sets (including my white and black set up) I brought over from my old home and they work well with the color. Luckily we have another bedroom so I can use the others there  I agree, you can probably highlight one wall with another color - maybe a darker shade of the same color if you don't want to take the leap towards a totally different color. Good luck choosing your colors.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im no help , but i looove green , my fav color.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> im no help , but i looove green , my fav color.


 
It's Aolani's favorite color too!!! Seriously, most of his things are green - he's all about going green :thumbsup:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:aktion033:


Johita said:


> It's Aolani's favorite color too!!! Seriously, most of his things are green - he's all about going green :thumbsup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula, everyone has different tastes in decorating, and furnishings can also make a difference in what colors look good in a room. Some people like traditional surrounding while others go for modern trendy looks. I think you should decided what colors you really like and make you feel good. I know I have seen rooms that are pretty but I would never have them in my home. I like more traditional pieces with a simple elegance. You know, very pretty but useable. Also in the bedroom, I think you should probably find your comforter and then choose your paint and accents to match that. Choose something that makes you happy. I think husbands like the bedroom to reflect their wife. After all, if the room makes you feel good then he could benefit from that :wub: Have you tried picking up some home type magazines and having a look through them? Also as for the comforter, consider taking it off of the bed at night if you are afraid it might not be doggie friendly. For a casual look that would be doggie friendly, consider a quilt as your comforter. There are some very pretty quilts available today. Paired with complimenting pieces you could have a pretty bed that is casual and friendly for Matilda and B&B. You could even choose a theme for the room and take your colors from that. It can be fun and easy if you don't turn it into a chore.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.bhg.com/ i love this website!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

When we moved to our house (our first home all our own from living in apartments), we were SO SICK of the standard white walls that we painted every room, including the garage (well, the laundry room is the only one still white)... 

We chose shades that all complimented each other as you moved room to room since our house is a moderate size. Our bedroom was painted Sunset Cove... can't find my camera, but found a paint chip online : Dunn Edwards SP 2480 Sunset Cove Match | Paint Colors | Myperfectcolor I find the color to be very soothing, makes our room feel like a warm coccoon 

Whatever you decide, have fun and I'm sure you will Love it!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maybe it will help to show you what my taste is, I found a few pictures of bedrooms that I like the colors and comforters, I'm still looking and could go a whole diferent way:HistericalSmiley: what one do you like best, I am leaning towards one can you guess what one lol


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Well the upper left room looks quite a bit like our master and we love it (although the Sunset Cove color is a bit lighter of a tone than the color on that wall...same color though)! Very soothing... but they are all fabulous...how exciting and can't wait to see what you decide!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love one on the right in the second row. 

When/if I ever get my bedroom done it will be a grayish blue with white and brown accents. 

My guestroom is going to be blue/antique white (which is a really light yellow) with sage/white/brown accents.

My office (which is the guestroom for my youngest siblings) is has tan walls but is mostly americana with black accents.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm guessing you lie the pink (first set up), but like Erin, I'm in love with the last one though can't tell if the walls are blue or green, but it's avery crisp and calming look.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Johita said:


> I'm guessing you lie the pink (first set up), but like Erin, I'm in love with the last one though can't tell if the walls are blue or green, but it's avery crisp and calming look.


 
actually I like the second one the best, I like the wall color just wish I had that room:HistericalSmiley:but I'm still searching, just haven't found the wow one

I do love the color on the walls on the last one, so fresh and clean looking, the room brings a smile to my face. But it's just not romatic enough, looks more like a guest room to me


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the last picture the best with the blueish green.

The first picture I cannot tell if it's mauve or brown, but whichever color it is it's kind of "bleh" for a bedroom I think. The 2nd picture is overall nice, but I think a bit too gold. For a yellowish/gold, I like the 3rd photo okay.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Paula, I know how hard it is to pick out paint colors. I picked this paint out for my entire house, then painted the master bathroom dark brown and with my white doors and woodwork it looks dramatic. and another bathroom a goldish color. This is the only pic I have of my bedroom..here the grandkids are having fun jumping on my bed, LOL. Good luck! If you want I can take a few more pics and send them to you. 




Matilda's mommy said:


> we bought this house two years ago, my son painted the livingroom, diningroom and hallway for us, now it's time to paint the master bedroom and bath, I use to LOVE to decorate, we only stay here 6 months and I think I have really never felt the connection to this house. I know painting does wonders and makes a house feel more like a home. I'm going to do the whole bedroom, paint, comforter, drapes etc. I go to paint stores and look at paint samples and just can't figure out what I want. Normally I would find the comforter and pull a color from that for the walls, buttt I haven't found a comforter I like that is practical with the girls on the bed with us. I have vaulted ceilings in the master bedroom and have considered a accent wall behind the headboard, just need the colors:HistericalSmiley: Would you mind taking a picture of your wall color on your bedroom walls,, just maybe I will get a idea from you.
> 
> I am painting my sewing/office room a very light lavendar with a soft yellow on the ceiling. But that's my room I don't have to share with dh


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LJSquishy said:


> I like the last picture the best with the blueish green.
> 
> The first picture I cannot tell if it's mauve or brown, but whichever color it is it's kind of "bleh" for a bedroom I think. The 2nd picture is overall nice, but I think a bit too gold. For a yellowish/gold, I like the 3rd photo okay.


:thumbsup:Lisa I think your right, I just took another look at the gold room it is to gold, I think I was focusing on how the look of the whole room was, and I certainly don't have that furniture:HistericalSmiley:That's why I needed your eyes:biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Paula, I know how hard it is to pick out paint colors. I picked this paint out for my entire house, then painted the master bathroom dark brown and with my white doors and woodwork it looks dramatic. and another bathroom a goldish color. This is the only pic I have of my bedroom..here the grandkids are having fun jumping on my bed, LOL. Good luck! If you want I can take a few more pics and send them to you.


 Dianne, I LOVE THAT PICTURE:HistericalSmiley: you really captured a good time going on with your grandkids. :chili:
Your bedroom has such a soft look to it, my room might need abit darker color only because the ceilings are so high


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula (and Ashley) -- you both started talking about redecorating the bedroom. Well, when Jerry was here, our guest room was his "man cave". I let him do what he wanted in there and I decorated the rest of the house.

The room is small and very dark, and it has way too much furniture for such a small room. He likes dark rooms. I, however, love light. That's why my house is full of windows.

Well, I've been putting off doing any changes to the "man cave" waiting to see if he will be able to return to New Mexico. But now, because of you two, I've been looking all over the web for rooms I like, for comfoters, colors, etc.

So, because of you guys, I've got the decorating fever too.

You guys made me be BAD. LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Here is a picture of my bedroom. It's not easy to get the true color in a picture. That's the best I could do.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Paula, out of the 4 photos you posted, I like the 2nd one and the 4th one- but the 2nd one is my favorite. 

I used to have a bedroom painted a very very light blue with white trim on the crown molding and it was so calming and peaceful- I loved that room. Although someone once told me it looked 'cold' to them..but then again their bedroom was painted an orange/red- so clearly our tastes were really different. Personally I think a bedroom should be a place of calm and peace..I need to get my sleep! lol.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Now that I see the picture downsized here the paint looks lighter. I'm going to take a couple of more pics for you. Our paint is called Frazee paint and the color is crisp khaki.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Dianne, I LOVE THAT PICTURE:HistericalSmiley: you really captured a good time going on with your grandkids. :chili:
> Your bedroom has such a soft look to it, my room might need abit darker color only because the ceilings are so high


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> we bought this house two years ago, my son painted the livingroom, diningroom and hallway for us, now it's time to paint the master bedroom and bath, I use to LOVE to decorate, we only stay here 6 months and I think I have really never felt the connection to this house. I know painting does wonders and makes a house feel more like a home. I'm going to do the whole bedroom, paint, comforter, drapes etc. I go to paint stores and look at paint samples and just can't figure out what I want. Normally I would find the comforter and pull a color from that for the walls, buttt I haven't found a comforter I like that is practical with the girls on the bed with us. I have vaulted ceilings in the master bedroom and have considered a accent wall behind the headboard, just need the colors:HistericalSmiley: Would you mind taking a picture of your wall color on your bedroom walls,, just maybe I will get a idea from you.
> 
> I am painting my sewing/office room a very light lavendar with a soft yellow on the ceiling. But that's my room I don't have to share with dh


Go to HGTV and rate my space. There are lots of rooms that have been decorated and you can get ideas of paint colors. Good luck


----------

